# Steph Continues To Talk Smack about LB



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> A defiant Stephon Marbury reopened his bitter and sometimes juvenile feud with Larry Brown yesterday by saying he will do things his way next season and that if the Knicks' Hall of Fame coach doesn't like it, "I don't care."
> 
> Confident that he won't be traded and repeating his familiar mantra to play like "Starbury" - whatever that means - next season, Marbury said that his days of conforming to Brown's demands as a controlled, pass-first point guard are over. Asked if that is what Brown wants to hear, Marbury fired back: "I don't care what he wants to hear. I'm telling you what I'm going to do." "Like I said he came here, I'm willing and able, 100% committed to do whatever he wanted me to do," Marbury added. "I did it. It didn't work. So I'm going to play like I know how to play."
> Marbury isn't worried about being traded because he doesn't believe it's going to happen. The fact that he will earn $60 million over the next three seasons probably has something to do with his sense of security.
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/408846p-346054c.html

Steph has become a media whore himself...I wish he shut up for a change.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow, I normally tend to defend starbury,but thats just wrong. I dont know who he thinks he is. Dosnt he relize that LB can just bench his rear end all of next year if he dosnt play the way he wants him to?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

this is a nothing thing that will be blown up due to bad timing (LB's health) .

Steph said the same thing like a month ago didn't he?

and all brown said to it was good be aggressive thats all he wants , he just wants it in the framework of "team"

This can be solved with 1 little move ....put JC at pg and steph at the 2 , crawford has now shown he is up for it(running the show), and we all know marbury can score. and this was supposed to be the plan before the season started anyway , this is what they sold starbury on how this relationship would work and LB is the one who didn't deliver on it. mostly because JC wasn't up to it really up until recently, but still thats not stephon's fault.

i dont know if i were steph i'd be so sure i was staying ....but something tells me he knows francis isn't which is why he is sure of himself.

everyone knows the twolves have committed to one more run for KG and garnett specifically asked for steph to be a t'wolf.

if IT could swing a deal with them for steph and get hassell jaric and hudson plus their pick which should be in the 7-10 range even if it meant kicking in a few of zeke's non essential trade assets (dlee , nate, butler or either or both of the 1st rounders ) i would personally drive marbury to JFK.and i think zeke getting that deal is a possiblility , as bad as people talk about marbury's contract those 3 (jaric hassell and hudson ) are in a worse boat for more years and just as a player marbury is worth more than the 3 combined so i feel there has to be something extra kicked in.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wow....what a bad trade...*

Steph plus some combimation of...Lee...Nate...Butler...and 1 or both #1s? We would take back nothing of value except the pick. No, no...a thousand times no. I want him gone but I'd sit his butt on the bench before I give him for nothing. Somebody will need him at some point...like Minny, if they want to keep KG.

And this is most certainly NOT the same statement he made before. This time he says he doesn't care WHAT LB wants, he's going to so whatever he wants to do. Bigtime subordination...he is so gone. The fans will boo him with real gusto after those remarks. What he is saying is its either him...or Brown, but not both...unless LB says "do whatever you want Superstahbury...you da man"


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Wow....what a bad trade...*

turnabout IS fair play.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

He should shut his big bobble head *** up and play.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Does anyone like my idea of trading him for Telfair/Miles now? Telfair IS a real point and Miles is someone Larry would actually love. The timing on that move can be right as well because of the problems Nate is having with Miles. LB can straighten Miles out like THAT.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Does anyone like my idea of trading him for Telfair/Miles now? Telfair IS a real point and Miles is someone Larry would actually love. The timing on that move can be right as well because of the problems Nate is having with Miles. LB can straighten Miles out like THAT.


I'd trade Marbury for Telfair straight up. Hey, Orlando basically traded Francis for Trevor Ariza.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

francis blows and marbury is better than francis and theyre both getting old, i dont think that the blazers will trade for marbury cuz they seem to be rebuilding and marbury still has a lot of money left on his contract as we all know


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> francis blows and marbury is better than francis and theyre both getting old, i dont think that the blazers will trade for marbury cuz they seem to be rebuilding and marbury still has a lot of money left on his contract as we all know


Yea, so this trade is basically dead.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

WTChan said:


> I'd trade Marbury for Telfair straight up. Hey, Orlando basically traded Francis for Trevor Ariza.



In Orlando's case that was addition by subtraction.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

ralaw said:


> In Orlando's case that was addition by subtraction.


Same here.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Who the hell does this to his team for a living? Just ignore what the media asks u marbury


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

why is he called starbury? he is one of the biggest losers in all of sports.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Why when Larry Brown talks bad about his players through the media he gets a pass for it. But when Marbury does it he is wrong. Then they use the he has won a ring excuse to justify his wrongness. If there is a internal problem then it needs to be discussed inside the club house and not through the media. 

Marbury was wrong for doing it, but as far as I can remember Brown has been rediculing Marbury in the media all season and it was only recently as last month when Marbury finally spoke back through the media. The Dolans are treating Brown the way they used to treat Marbury when he got to NY in 2004. They need to stop the butt kissing, and stop letting them get away with all this nonesense.

Blaming Marbury for the season is wrong, and it seems like when his teams win he takes all the credit but when they lose he is *never* accountable and blames others ala (Marbury).


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Short-sighted*

LB has a history of criticizing players in the press, for sure, but when the players don't respond to private critique, what can you do? You go to a source that can put pressure on them via fan support. 

I have NEVER heard LB take credit for his teams success. He has always preached about the team playing as one and has included the coaching staff in that. He has been absolutely right this year in blaming the players...they have played lazy, selfish, uninspired ball all year and should have been ripped. You should notice that he NEVER criticized those that played hard and did as they were asked. He has also said that the coaches could have done better as well.....I've heard it many times.

Marbury was the leader of this team and he became a mutineer.....something that should never be done. The bigger question is why have some people continued to support him or alibi for him? He is a cancerous loser. If you disagree, then there should be PLENTY of teams willing to take him, right?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

max6216 said:


> why is he called starbury? he is one of the biggest losers in all of sports.


He is called ''Starbury'' because that is his self entitled nickname.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Short-sighted*



alphadog said:


> LB has a history of criticizing players in the press, for sure, but when the players don't respond to private critique, what can you do? You go to a source that can put pressure on them via fan support.
> 
> I have NEVER heard LB take credit for his teams success. He has always preached about the team playing as one and has included the coaching staff in that. He has been absolutely right this year in blaming the players...they have played lazy, selfish, uninspired ball all year and should have been ripped. You should notice that he NEVER criticized those that played hard and did as they were asked. He has also said that the coaches could have done better as well.....I've heard it many times.
> 
> Marbury was the leader of this team and he became a mutineer.....something that should never be done. The bigger question is why have some people continued to support him or alibi for him? He is a cancerous loser. If you disagree, then there should be PLENTY of teams willing to take him, right?


this is a hypocritical post.

how in the world is it ok to critic a player in the press but not ok for the player to do the same back?

the press to me is not a coaching tool.

the press doesn't score or play defense, diagram or excecute plays and to my knowledge no gag order has ever been put on marbury on any knick including marbury, so why cant they say what they like.

and larry brown has had a problem with every star player he has ever coached from reggie miller , to david robinson to AI to marbury to billups ...even a guy like danny manning .

did reggie miller needed to be coached in the press?

yet i heard quite a bit of negativity about miller when brown was there....from brown.

you often question marbury based on his past ....when do people look at brown's past?

the man is dishonest, and according to most involved has ended most of his jobs on bad terms because he is working on the next team with still working under contract.

to me its a small matter because of 1 simple fact Marbury was right on this one and in case it escapes most people marbury wasn't talking mostly about brown he was talking about himself, he knows he played poorly and he was going to make the changes needed to play well again ...and essentially he didn't care about what brown thought about it.

and brown does rip the players that play hard, not as much as the percieved slackers in most cases but he does it all the same, i remember him ripping lee, saying he didn't what it takes to be a 4 so they are making him a 3.

he's ripped crawford quite a bit this year, crawford has been doing what brown's asked.

he called ariza delusional, if thats not ripping i dont know what is ....and he also banned trevor from taking jumpers. is that good coaching? how was ariza supposed to get better at the biggest flaw in his game , if he cant practice that aspect of his game _during games or practice _

i dont put much faith in what brown says when he is blaming himself , its not sincere and everyone knows it and there is a way to fall on your sword when talking to the press.....JVG did this well, and his players loved him for it , when brown does it , it still sounds like he's blaming the players.

i really wanted to believe this was all some master plan by a genius, that brown actually knew what he was doing , but he never really did anything. he never set a rotation. his bashes in the press didn't work. the offense was among the worse in the league and the defense still sucked ....and this was with superior talent to last year's team.

marbury has been far from an angel this season and over his career, but its clear when larry started bashing them in the press the guys lost their fight to play defense , the name of brown's job is to get the most out of his players , he not only didn't do that he got less out them than usual, half the nonrooks are having career worst seasons , did all of them come to ny and decide to become malcontents because of marbury .

jerome james came in out of shape because of marbury?
qrich cant shoot because of marbury ?
ditto malik rose?
and antonio davis & ariza while they were in ny?

not everything that goes wrong with the knicks is marbury's fault....some things you can blame on him , but most of this season LB's doing.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Stephon's talking smack deserves a smack itself.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Short-sighted*



Da Grinch said:


> *jerome james came in out of shape because of marbury?*
> qrich cant shoot because of marbury ?
> ditto malik rose?
> and antonio davis & ariza while they were in ny?
> ...


you can't put JJ in the same league as everyone else :clap:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Dosnt he relize that LB can just bench his rear end all of next year if he dosnt play the way he wants him to?


With that $60M contract, do you think Marbury cares if he's benched all year? All three years? Why would he? It's not like he's going to need to impress people so he can get a good contract elsewhere after this one's done. With that kind of money coming to him, he can collect for sitting on the bench and then retire a very rich man--and drive Larry Brown nutso in the meantime.

...and there's something to be said for that.

Laurie


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Bullcrap, Grinch*

The post was not hypocritical. You are actually indicating that LB is, but I don't recall him dissing SM for using the press...only his less than stellar play. Besides Vecsey, who else considers LB dishonest? Please furnish some hard evidence via quotes etc. I also wonder who you are to know whether or not Reggie had issues that needed outside intervention...or Robinson, for that matter? Robinson was an unmotivated player for a long time (even though he had numbers) and Miller was not always the complete player that he was as a seasoned vet. Am I saying that LB's technique should not be questioned? Not at all...I was merely trying to explain a possible motive. What you and others don't seem to get is that the coach is the boss....period. If you don't like it, work somewhere else.

I personally find Marbury repulsive as a player, despite his enormous talent. He is an uncurable tumor on whichever team he is on and has been his entire career. He is not the first such player and won't be the last. Perhaps LBs legacy will best be described by players such as AI or Chauncey Billups....or Snow. Its interesting to note that the same players you speak of defend LB as a coach. Players of widely varying talents who go on record as saying that LB made them better players and there teams better teams. While they don't always agree with his motivational techniques, the don't disagree with his results....and that is what its about, isn't it? BTW, Parcells always did the same thing...many coaches do. Its called embarassing a guy into playing the way he should. Its one of the few you can do when nothing else will work. I mean, you can't really sit a guy making 20 million a year and have any hope of moving him, can you? You try to get him to play better so you CAN move him. Criticizing in the press doesn't decrease his value....playing lousy and being insubordinate does.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Bullcrap, Grinch*



alphadog said:


> The post was not hypocritical. You are actually indicating that LB is, but I don't recall him dissing SM for using the press...only his less than stellar play. Besides Vecsey, who else considers LB dishonest? Please furnish some hard evidence via quotes etc. I also wonder who you are to know whether or not Reggie had issues that needed outside intervention...or Robinson, for that matter? Robinson was an unmotivated player for a long time (even though he had numbers) and Miller was not always the complete player that he was as a seasoned vet. Am I saying that LB's technique should not be questioned? Not at all...I was merely trying to explain a possible motive. What you and others don't seem to get is that the coach is the boss....period. If you don't like it, work somewhere else.
> 
> I personally find Marbury repulsive as a player, despite his enormous talent. He is an uncurable tumor on whichever team he is on and has been his entire career. He is not the first such player and won't be the last. Perhaps LBs legacy will best be described by players such as AI or Chauncey Billups....or Snow. Its interesting to note that the same players you speak of defend LB as a coach. Players of widely varying talents who go on record as saying that LB made them better players and there teams better teams. While they don't always agree with his motivational techniques, the don't disagree with his results....and that is what its about, isn't it? BTW, Parcells always did the same thing...many coaches do. Its called embarassing a guy into playing the way he should. Its one of the few you can do when nothing else will work. I mean, you can't really sit a guy making 20 million a year and have any hope of moving him, can you? You try to get him to play better so you CAN move him. Criticizing in the press doesn't decrease his value....playing lousy and being insubordinate does.


i didn't say that brown dissed him for using the press , i said brown was critical of marbury in the press so its fair play for marbury to do it back. you cant train players in the press they are like sharks and are doing their best to create more drama, all brown does is create more disharmony and bad feelings with his media bashing. i think this season has shown that quite clearly.

was he(marbury) a tumor in minny? if so why would garnett want him back, i find your rants to lack substance unlike mine,

all last playoffs the story of the pistons was where would larry wind up . was every TV talking head and newpaper column writer peter vescey? i think not. they were defending champs and their own coach was a distraction, by way of press i might add.

did PV write the only story about Brown and his hasty, lie filled exit from kansas .

from eddie johnson on larry brown in january in his blog.



> Larry Brown
> 
> I played for this great coach for two years in Indiana and what i found out early is that he is the smartest, moody, stubborn, unmoving, my way or the highway coach i have ever seen. Do i wish i had him at 22? yes. Did he drive me nuts as a 36 year old player? yes
> 
> ...


is he secretly peter V?



> By HARVEY ARATON of the NY Times
> Published: April 18, 2006
> 
> THE worst season in the history of the franchise is expected to conclude with Larry Brown coaching tomorrow night in New Jersey, the Knicks said yesterday before they lost for the 59th time, 98-91 to the second-year Charlotte Bobcats. Just not in those words.
> ...


is this vescey's alter ego, as a writer for the times this article is 2 days old.


what about his exit from the spurs do honestly belied brown was fired for nothing (as he tells it) when he didn't recieve any money from his remaining deal.(looks more like he quit)

coach's lead by example the team has to want to follow the man , his actions have been deplorable as coach and that more than anything is why the team is where it is. when you act in a fashoin that is backbiting, petty and devoid of loyalty your subordinates will will respond in kind .


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Uh.....*

I've read Johnson's quote before and don't find that supportive of your case at all. Everybody knows Brown's style. It sounded more supportive of his abilities of a coach than a criticism. The fact that vets don't like all his yelling is just the way it is...which is why he is good at getting improvement over the short term but his style doesn't work longterm. IMO, this is irrelevent since we are trying to establish a base and get on the right track. The second quote is from a SPORTS WRITER...he knows no more than you or I. I find it a bit ingenuous to use nebulus terms like "a lot of people in the Knicks organization"......who are they and how much credibility do they deserve? Certainly he is not without fault this year, but if you remember when he was hired, he was hired to put together a winning team, not neccessarily use the players that were collected. He made it clear from the start that the team was not of his liking. IT deserves the lion's share of the blame for assembling a completely toxic roster devoid of balance and chemistry. I also find Johnson's quote about LB liking to coach young guys humorous........that is exactly the opposite of his reputation. Why did Minny trade Marbury? Just because KG like him when he was a kid doesn't mean it will be OK now. Marbury wanted big money and he put himself above the team...even then. The opinion of a writer or two, and one former player who has as much good to say as bad, do not give your claims substance. The man's record speaks for itself.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Uh.....*



alphadog said:


> The man's record speaks for itself.


yeah 23-59.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Clever....*

How about taking a more meaningful size sample? Typical....can't make a csae so you use bits and pieces instead of a more encompassing view. What was his first year in philly? The following years?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Clever....*



alphadog said:


> How about taking a more meaningful size sample? Typical....can't make a csae so you use bits and pieces instead of a more encompassing view. What was his first year in philly? The following years?


this is the pot calling the kettle black , this page is full of stuff i posted that you didn't answer but instead only dealt with a couple of snippets . so yet another hypocritical post.

and the only season that matters in brown's coaching career is this one, he isn't in detriot, san antonio , philly, indiana, kansas or at ucla, he is in new york , lenny wilkens got fired for his lack of ability to make the knicks a winner last year , i dont remember you talking up his championship year 27 years ago or that he is the nba's all time win leader, his past didn't matter and neither does brown's now , he sucked this year as a coach and as a leader and thats what counts.

and this season's record is 23-59.


----------

